# rippen von Radiosendungen wie SWR3



## tim&struppi (8. Juli 2004)

Hallo,
hatte schon mal das streaming unter Linux angesprochen. Klappt auch wunderbar, denn über shoutcast stehen einige Radiosender zur Verfügung. Mit streamripper werden die URL´s gleich als mp3 mitgeschnitten.
Nun aber zu meinem Problem. SWR3, RadioRegenbogen und sonstige bekannte Radiosendungen haben nicht eine URL, die man im xmms angeben kann. Die verwenden einen speziellen Stream von tiscali, der dann nur mit MediaPlayer usw. abgespielt werden kann.
Hörte mal, das es auch Ripper gibt, die alle Lieder rippen, egal was für eine Quelle sie besitzen ( Radio an Audioeingang )
Besteht die Möglichkeit, den SWR3 Stream abzuspielen, irgetwie dann dieses Audiosignal rippt und gleich als mp3 ablegt ? Oder kann ich nur streams mit URL rippen ?


----------



## Neurodeamon (8. Juli 2004)

Zuerst mal Grundsätzlich:

JEDE Quelle hat eine URL, sonst wüsste das System ja nicht, was es auslesen sollte 

Ja, es gab mehrere Programme die alles Rippen konnten, aber die wurden aus lizenzrechtlichen Gründen aus dem Verkehr gezogen. Wenn Du möchtest, kann ich Dir die Namen nennen, vielleicht kannst Du Dir die irgendwie noch besorgen.

Ich persönlich empfehle dazu die Outpost Firewall mit dem HTTP-Plugin (das zeigt alle URL an, zu denen das System Verbindung aufnimmt, auch die sonst versteckten, von diesen URL kann man dann rippen.


----------



## tim&struppi (9. Juli 2004)

Hallo,
interessieren würde mich das schon. Zumal die Aufnahmen vom Radio völlig legal sind im gegensatz zu vielen tauschbörsen im Internet. Habe mal im Focus etwas gelesen, das es Programme gäbe zum rippen auch von Audio In Quellen.
Bin die nächste Zeit im Urlaub und werde keinen Zugriff auf das Netz haben. Also nicht ärgen, wenn ich mal nicht antworten sollte.
Gruß
Michael


----------



## Neurodeamon (9. Juli 2004)

Wenn Du ganz legal bleiben möchtest, reicht meist die hauseigene Software des Soundkartenherstellers. Die alle neuen Soundkarten bieten die Möglichkeit das was man hört aufzunehmen. Bei den Creative Soundblaster Soundkarten ist sogar ein spezielles Aufnahmeprogramm für Web-Radiosendungen dabei - und das schon seit Jahren.


----------



## südpol (28. August 2004)

Hi,

wie ich sehe arbeitest du auf Debian. Gibt es dafür auch entsprechende Ripper? Ich würde gerne meinen vdr um diese Funktion erweitern! Am liebsten wäre es mir, wenn der ripper gleich noch die meta tags setzen könnte und die lieder nach interpret in ordner einsortiert  Ok aber mir würde das rippen an sich für den Anfang auch schon reichen 

Gruß


----------



## Neurodeamon (7. September 2004)

a) sorry, ich antworte aus dem urlaub  bin erst heute an einen internetzugang gekommen 

Ich weiß das es fürs Rippen unter Linux ein Plugin für XMMS gibt, leider weiß ich davon den Namen nicht mehr  sorry.

Vielleicht hilft Dir folgendes weiter:

wavr und mpegrec

Das sind Kommandozeilentools zum Aufnehmen von Streams. Evtl. helfen die schon weiter.

Gruß,
Neuro


----------



## Daniel Toplak (8. September 2004)

http://streamripper.sourceforge.net/ ist ein wunderbares Programm damit kann man rippen.
Was die "versteckten" URL's angeht fällt mir nix ein, wäre aber auch dankbar dafür.

Gruß Homer


----------

